# Capitols



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

ALABAMA










ALASKA










ARIZONA










ARKANSAS



















CALIFORNIA



















COLORADO



















CONNECTICUT










DELAWARE










FLORIDA



















GEORGIA




























HAWAII










IDAHO



















ILLINOIS





















INDIANA





















IOWA











KANSAS





















KENTUCKY




















LOUISIANA





















MAINE





















MARYLAND






















MASSACHUSETTS










MICHIGAN





















MINNESOTA





















MISSISSIPPI 





















MISSOURI





















MONTANA











NEBRASKA





















NEVADA






















NEW HAMPSHIRE 










NEW JERSEY 











NEW MEXICO



















NEW YORK










NORTH CAROLINA 





















NORTH DAKOTA





















OHIO





















OKLAHOMA











OREGON































PENNSYLVANIA





















RHODE ISLAND











SOUTH CAROLINA 





















SOUTH DAKOTA





















TENNESSEE





















TEXAS





















UTAH





















VERMONT











VIRGINIA































WASHINGTON











WEST VIRGINIA














WISCONSIN





















 WYOMING


----------



## Metsfan1520 (Mar 31, 2007)

is it just me or does the dome on the minnesota state capitol look like the dome on st. peter's in Rome


----------

